# This cold is driving me nuts!



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Last year I couldnt believe how cold it got in Australia but I was hoping that by this year I would be 'over it'! Unfortunately I'm not though - I'm freezing!

Whenever I say this to people in the UK their standard response is 'yes but its not cold compared to here'!! YES IT IS!! These houses have no central heating and next to no insulation - they're built to keep the heat out not keep the heat in. Mornings and nights are ridiculous!

There - got that off my chest!!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Just like South Africa! All the houses had these 'air bricks' in them. Every room had at least one openwork brick in every wall. They told me it was to ensure fresh air got into the house so I wouldn't suffocate, as if the houses were airtight or something.

Then they spent their evenings huddled around these bar space heaters which are considered very dangerous in America, are horribly expensive to run, and do virtually nothing for you.

When I asked why they didn't have heat, they said it really never got cold enough. -6C isn't cold enough to need heat?

They'd decided they lived in this weather paradise, and wouldn't do anything that indicated it wasn't, I guess.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I think that the country was settled before central heating and for some reason they never decided to adopt it. The same reasoning as synthia pointed out. No one wants to admit it's cold.


----------



## Quassia (Jun 25, 2007)

Where do you live Tygwyn? I was shocked how cold it was the first winter I was on the Central Coast. The first things we bought were thick track suits to wear at night. Now I'm planning on going back but further north. However people are still complaining of cold even in Southern Queensland.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

synthia said:


> They'd decided they lived in this weather paradise, and wouldn't do anything that indicated it wasn't, I guess.


Good point Synthia - spot on I reckon!


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Quassia said:


> Where do you live Tygwyn? I was shocked how cold it was the first winter I was on the Central Coast. The first things we bought were thick track suits to wear at night. Now I'm planning on going back but further north. However people are still complaining of cold even in Southern Queensland.


We're in Richmond NSW (probably about 1 1/2 hours from you) and also considering moving further up North in the coming years. The first thing we bought when we moved into the house was oil heaters as there was no heating in the other house at all - crazy. Plus there were gaps around all the doors & windows (it was more of a shack than a house to be honest!!).

We're in a better house now but I still feel the cold really badly - roll on the spring. Lets get July & August over with please


----------



## Quassia (Jun 25, 2007)

We looked at Richmond when we first arrived, it looked nice but we decided it was too long a commute to the CBD for my OH. It probably wasn't much further than the Central Coast though. Do you go up into the Blue Mountains very much?

I'm hoping we're going to find a house with a wood burning stove, as they seem to throw the heat out.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Has nobody ever heard of central heating? Wood burning stoves are actually rather polluting, and you do have to cut down trees. They don't 'throw the heat out' unless you are comparing them to bar heaters. And kerosene heaters? I don't even think they are legal at home, at least outside rural areas.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

For some reason they favour the very expensive ducted aircon here dont they!! I would love to see Central heating here!


----------



## kate45 (Jul 10, 2007)

The longer u live here ....the more acclimatised you get ....the colder it feels


----------



## kate45 (Jul 10, 2007)

I also didn't mention that I have lived here for 33 years and now ever winter is freezing....


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

The duct systems (central air-conditioning and central heat, as they are called in the States) are more expensive to install, but they cost a lot less to run and do a much better job of keeping the temperature in a narrow range.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

newtoOZ said:


> The duct systems (central air-conditioning and central heat, as they are called in the States) are more expensive to install, but they cost a lot less to run and do a much better job of keeping the temperature in a narrow range.


Costs a lot less to run?! Are you kidding?! A friend of mine has it and it costs a fortune to run!


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

tygwyn said:


> Costs a lot less to run?! Are you kidding?! A friend of mine has it and it costs a fortune to run!


I've had reverse cycle ducted airconditioning for years and find it very economical to run. It's pretty old now too and could do with being upgraded.
As for wood burners, my son has one and it heats a 2 story house, with little or no pollution. He does have plenty of fallen timber on his block so doesn't have to buy or fell trees.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Well, I've had both, and I cooled a big two-bedroom townhouse for half what my window air-conditioner in a tiny one-bedroom cost me. It really is important to keep it on all the time. A bloody fortune compared to a window or wall unit, or a bloody fortune compared with doing without?


----------



## antmeister (Oct 4, 2007)

lol reminds me of brisbane when i went, the temp dropped to 8c and everyone got there lil bar fire thingys out lol and them things called ugg boots with fur on them?? 
i was like wots going on with my shorts on.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

I guess because the winters aren't long, that's why expensive central heating isn't installed. People just tough it out. I guess. I don't know. Is anyone in Tassie? Do they have central heating there? Central heating is rare here in Tokyo too.

This reminds me of the time when my high school got a Canadian exchange student and she complained about how cold it was because there was no central heating. I lived in Bundaberg in Queensland, when in winter, the day temperature is around 22 degress celcius and night is around 11. Which I guess would be cold if you are used to living in heated bubble of 25 degrees.

But to be fair to the Aussies (cause I am one!) it is only the tourists who think Australia is warm all the time. Aussies aren't in denial about cold weather!! I carry with me a climate map of Australia so when Japanese people remark on how hot it is in Australia I can whip it out and point to where it is warm all year round and where it is freezing all year round, and all those in between. The Australian tourism industry thrives off the fallacy that Aussie climate is perfect.

Regarding Queensland, the Darling Downs region, Toowoomba, Warwick and Stanthorpe particularly, is very cold in winter. Brisbane and the Gold Coast is much milder.


----------



## pjmpjm (Oct 17, 2007)

*Weather in Australia*

Hello everyone!

I just found this site and have enjoyed reading everyone's comments, especially in the Australia Expat Forum.

I moved from the US (Maine) in 1973, via India and Indonesia, and have lived in Australia ever since. I was first working in Darwin, NT and then moved down to Sydney, where I've been living for more than 30 years. At present I'm in the process of retiring and have bought a house in the Blue Mountains.

One thing I can tell those who plan to re-settle in Australia -- this is a big country and the climate varies a lot, depending on latitude and distance from the oceans, and also on the altitude. (Australia isn't quite as flat as some people think.)

I think people living outside Australia imagine it's either all 'outback' desert or tropical beaches. Those of you who've lived here a long time already know this quite well!

A couple of points -- central heating is indeed available in parts of southern Australia. My new house in the Blue Mountains (altitude 950 metres) has two separate gas furnaces, and I'm the envy of many visitors when it's cold and windy outside and snow flurries are in the air. However, I have no air conditioning as yet, which I'll need for a couple of months in the summer. Reverse-cycle a/c is therefore quite convenient, because it serves for both summer and winter (in the southern part of the country, of course).

My son and his children live in the Blackall Ranges (Sunshine Coast Hinterland) in southern Queensland, at an altitude of 450 metres, and they occasionally get frost during the winter. Don't expect southern Queensland to be tropical all year round. There's even a small area of Queensland (near Stanthrope in the 'Granite Belt') where they get some snow. So if you want reliable 'winter warmth' then migrate to Townsville or Cairns -- or even head for my old 'home town' of Darwin in the Northern Territory's 'Top End,' where the lifestyle and 'wet' and 'dry' seasons provide everything you could ever want from the tropics (including amazing humidity).

Hope this helps a few people who are still thinking about living in Australia.

I'm obviously a huge fan of the country, because I deliberately chose to stay here 35 years ago -- but it's not perfect, weather-wise or otherwise!


----------



## antmeister (Oct 4, 2007)

thing is people think australias hot all year round just because theres palm trees, i got a palm tree in my garden but dont mean the uks hot lol, also people dont realise that australias a BIG place with a lil ammount of people living there, you can fit europe into australia. its like the uk it can be cold here and in spain which is a 2 hr flight it could be 25c, same applies to australia, i went to cairns that was nice there but in brisbane it was winter and daytime temp of around 18c.
im planning on moving there within the next 2 years but i gotta find out which visa i can get etc, my little girls 1/2 australian but shes not registered aussie shes got a british birth cert!


----------



## gabster78 (May 11, 2011)

*Houses are still cold in Australia !*

Completely agree. 

Have just moved over here to Sydney - and I have never been as cold in my life in any accomodation. The houses are built for summer - to keep the heat out. As a result, there was never great demand for efficient and inexpensive heating solutions ie. gas central heating. Many houses just have one gas heater (eg. Rinnai) in the lounge room - and even this is only warm if you sit right next to it. The other rooms in the house are terribly cold. I am typing this from my bedroom where it is 12 degrees. It is uncomfortable and you cannot function in these temperatures. Sleep is diffcult also - yet to have a decent sleep and have to wear a ton of layers and a ton of bedding and doonas. It reminds me of going camping - except I was warmer in a tent.

Miss central heating already - and the 3-4 months of winter are going to be a big struggle for me. In fact, it is probably a showstopper for me. I have grown accustomed to the central heating and having every room warm - or at least comfortable - as and when you need it.

This factor is a big surprise - as it seems also for many expats.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

How much would central heating cost if you wanted to get it installed or how much extra rent it would be if you wanted an accomodation which already has it???


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Trackies + oil heaters + socks

I don't feel warm again till November. August is my 'downest' month for the cold, then it starts getting sunny again.

I officially call Winter over when I don't need to turn on a heater for one week.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

I have a totally NAUGHTY!!!!!!!!!!!! question related to the cold. But unfortunately I can't ask on the forum         Maybe when I come over one of you guys could answer it for me...


----------



## dungargon (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi all

So how long does this miserable cold season last??? I'm thinking in the Sydney/Adelaide kind of latitude and not too high up!

I'm under no illusions that the sun always shines in Oz, not even sure I'd want it too ... but here in England it's cold and grey for 7-9 months of the year - so a short sharp shock of 8-10 cold weeks would be manageable

Thanks
Dungargon


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It lasts from May-Oct. Around that time some people stop heaters and others keep it going till Nov depending on their preferences. The main cold is Jun-Aug as it starts warming up after that and daytime heating might be shutoff and only need it during evenings/nights. Socks can go by Oct, and Trackies by Nov. Upto the individuals when they do that. 

Central heating is still uncommon in many places, even new housing. I really don't expect this to change in my lifetime. The situation for rental is improving a bit as the newer units have some provision for reverse cycle aircons, but central whole house heating is still not prevalent. Sydney is most in denial and it's a bit better in Melbourne and Canberra. No idea about Adelaide, might be a similar denial about cold there like Sydney. 

To never feel cold live in Darwin, North Qld, Gold Coast. Of course then you get to complain about heat and humidity instead and giant mozzies.



dungargon said:


> Hi all
> 
> So how long does this miserable cold season last??? I'm thinking in the Sydney/Adelaide kind of latitude and not too high up!
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

I landed last year and thought I had adjusted but the weather is affecting me so badly that I am getting nostalgic. It's freezing all the time. And summer literally lasted about 2 weeks- I kid you not!


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

yes the cold is bit harsh and the icy winds every evening keeps us indoors for most part . the whole of melbourne is covered up and everyone wears black  jackets / mufflers etc . 

hope october will be a change in climate . is there any difference in heating ability between electric and gas heaters. Have seen electric heaters in most apartments - just in one of the rooms. Also Gas cooking looks quite uncommon. 

yes do miss the warmth of the sun - atleast for some hours .


----------



## SunnyBreeze (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm relieved to know that I'm not the only one who thinks it bloody cold here in the winters! 

Daytime is fine, I'd never wear the thick coats here that I'd wear in Canada, but at night, sitting on the couch with no heat, it's sooo cold! I've even had to buy an electric blanket!


----------



## gabster78 (May 11, 2011)

Yep SunnyBreeze, it is a big shock when you move here. It is the last thing that you would think would be an issue. And for me, it impacts your quality of life at home - as it is so uncomfortable to be in rooms that are 10-15 degrees celsius. It seems that heating is more of a luxury item here - where any systems are expensive compared to central heating which is both efficient and affordable. Certainly in my first 5 months back in Sydney this issue has effected my well being and general demeanour - its hard to enjoy things when you can't be warm in your accomodation at a comfortable level. 

We have just had a cold snap here in Sydney over the weekend - and this is when the temperature in my room goes down to about 12 degrees celsius ! - and its the coldest I have ever felt in any accomodation. Even camping in a tent as kid was not this cold.

Enough of my whinging though - I am probably going back to the UK as have found no work after almost 6 months - and if I do go back the first thing I will do is kiss the central heating radiators in my new accomodation !


----------



## Ozdream (May 16, 2011)

Very interesting to read all of your contributions to the topic!!!

What about Perth??? This is where we're heading. Can anyone share what actually is the weather like there? 

Thank you


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

Ozdream said:


> Very interesting to read all of your contributions to the topic!!!
> 
> What about Perth??? This is where we're heading. Can anyone share what actually is the weather like there?
> 
> Thank you


Perth, sunny already(22 to 24deg for the past 10 days).. wind is still cold but I would say winter is over and I've started drinking chill water already. 

June to August is the peak winter but this year rain made it easy. I feel the summer is going to be hell this time around.


----------

